
How To Quickly Generate A Large Data File On The Command Line (With Linux) - skorks
http://www.skorks.com/2010/03/how-to-quickly-generate-a-large-file-on-the-command-line-with-linux/
======
ntoshev
How to generate white noise to help calm down your baby:

cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

